# Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?



## Palerado (26. November 2008)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

ich habe mal eben ein wenig nach den Bodentastern von Exori gegoogelt. Den Preis finde ich ja mal wirklich happig.

Rechtfertigen die (bessernen) Fänge wirklich diesen Preis im Gegensatz zu Grundbleien, Tiroler Hölzl oder Sbiros?

Daniel


----------



## Krüger82 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Kann mich nicht erinnern wieviel ich für die dinger bezahlt habe, bin aber echt zufrieden damit! Ob ich dadurch nun mehr fange oder nicht lasse ich mal dahingestellt! Fische zu selten auf teichforelle!


----------



## Paddy 15 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

hallo erstmal ich weiss ja garnicht ob ihrs wustet,:q

ich hab das ding auf der messe in kahrlsruhe gesehen und erst eimal gestaunt (über den preis natürlich )
der typ hat gemeint das das teil sein geld wert sei und gerade im winter fangen soll ............lange rede kurzer sinn ich probier das teil morgen aus .....
ich meld mich dann morgen mal mit hoffentlich fischreichen bildern...:q#h
mfg Paddy 15:vik:


----------



## Edmund (28. November 2008)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Hallöchen,

es gibt für mich keinen Unterschied zum Tiroler Hölzchen oder Sbiros. Da einer wiedermal, einer eine Idee gehabt,? und wir Angler solln es kaufen.


----------



## crazyFish (29. November 2008)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*



Edmund schrieb:


> und wir Angler solln es kaufen.


Musste ja nich 

Der Unterschied zum Sbiro ist erkennbar. Der Bodentaster ist ja für schlammige Gewässer gedacht, da sinkt der Sbiro ein und die Schnur kann nicht mehr sauber durch laufen.
Das Gleichstellen mit dem Tiroler Hölzchen ist im Prinzip richtig, das selbe Prinzip in Grün. Nur hatte ich bei machen Modellen das Problem, dass sie sich nicht wirklich aufgestellt haben.

Selber getestet habe ich sie noch nicht, wollte mir welche besorgen um sie dieses WE in Belgien zutesten. Jedoch musste ich an der FH vorbei um einen Zettel durchs Haus zutragen und mir zwei Unterschriften abzuholen |uhoh:. Was solls so kann ich an der Talsperre fischen gehen und besuche halt ne Woche später den Puff, ma schauen was die Teil dann im Laden kosten und wie sie sich am Wasser schlagen.
Meine Hauptsorge sind ja Verwicklungen wenn ich mir die Form so anschaue.


----------



## Ulli3D (29. November 2008)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Der Unterschied zum Tiroler Hölzl ist riesig. Während das Tiroler Hölzl eine Art Grundblei für schwierige Bodenstrukturen ist, ist der Bodentaster so austariert, dass der Bodentaster sich beim kleinsten Zug auf die Schnur vom Boden löst, also keinen Schlamm aufwühlt sondern den Köder ein wenig rrichtung Angler zieht und sich wieder absenkt.


----------



## crazyFish (29. November 2008)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Okay dass konnte ich ohne Test noch nicht raus finden, sprich die Dinger sind ähnlich wie die Sbiros mit einem unterschiedlichen Wurf- und Unterwassergewicht ausgestattet? 
Weil die Eigenschaft auf Zug sofort aufzusteigen würde sie ja auch beim Grundangel (z.B. auf Aal oder Winterbarsche) im hängerreichen Stillgewässern interessant machen.


----------



## m-spec (29. November 2008)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zum Tiroler Hölzl ist riesig. Während das Tiroler Hölzl eine Art Grundblei für schwierige Bodenstrukturen ist, ist der Bodentaster so austariert, dass der Bodentaster sich beim kleinsten Zug auf die Schnur vom Boden löst, also keinen Schlamm aufwühlt sondern den Köder ein wenig rrichtung Angler zieht und sich wieder absenkt.



Also für mich klingt das jetzt nach einem Teil das vor ~ 15 Jahren in der Friedfischszene für einen kurzfristigen Steppenbrand beim (damals noch Winklepickerfischen) Feederfischen gesorgt hat: Der gute alte Hobo #6 Ein Balsaholzstäbchen das so austariert war das man den Futterplatz abfischen konnte beim "schleppen" auf Friedfisch. Auf beißfaule Brassen hat es super funktioniert.


----------



## Paddy 15 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

hi leuts.....|wavey:
ich hab den bodentaster ausführlich getestet und 2 forellen gefangen........
ausserdem hab ich noch das tiroler hölzchen getestet und NIX damit gefangen .....|kopfkrat
 das fischen mit bodentaster ist aufalle fälle eine überlegung wert !!!!
ich war der einzige der seit 2 monaten wieder forellen gefangen hat ,ausserdem war ich nur zwei stunden mit dieser angelmethode unterwegs da ich die gleiche zeit für das tiroler hölzchen verwenden wollte als köder hab ich power bait und  einen kleinen mistwum genommen ...
auf jeden fall hat das angeln mit dem bodentaster großen spass gemacht 

mfg Paddy 15


----------



## Paddy 15 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*



m-spec schrieb:


> Also für mich klingt das jetzt nach einem Teil das vor ~ 15 Jahren in der Friedfischszene für einen kurzfristigen Steppenbrand beim (damals noch Winklepickerfischen) Feederfischen gesorgt hat: Der gute alte Hobo #6 Ein Balsaholzstäbchen das so austariert war das man den Futterplatz abfischen konnte beim "schleppen" auf Friedfisch. Auf beißfaule Brassen hat es super funktioniert.



gibts dat heut noch oder soll ich den bodentaster dafür verwenden .....|kopfkrat
lg


----------



## Palerado (30. November 2008)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Dann werde ich mir das wohl doch mal überlegen.
Wobei mich der Preis von fast 3 Euro pro Stück doch ein wenig überrascht.


----------



## Anatomie (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Hi Leute,

ich nutze das ding auch zum loten gerade am Kanal ein vorteil,weil wegen der höhe haste genau die richtige angelhöhe.


----------



## crazyFish (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*



Anatomie schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich nutze das ding auch zum loten gerade am Kanal ein vorteil,weil wegen der höhe haste genau die richtige angelhöhe.



Tschuldigung aber da steige ich nich durch, was du sagen willst?


----------



## atze1 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

er lotet die Gewässertiefe damit aus und hat dan perfekte 12-15cm seinen Köder übern Grund


----------



## Tewi (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

hat einer mal nen bild und ne montage vom bodentaster?


----------



## crazyFish (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*



atze1 schrieb:


> er lotet die Gewässertiefe damit aus und hat dan perfekte 12-15cm seinen Köder übern Grund


Also den Köder ohne Vorfach direkt am Bodentaster? |kopfkrat

EDIT: Achhhhhhhhh jetz hab ich es geschnallt, es geht ums Posenfischen, mensch sach dass doch einer 



Tewi schrieb:


> hat einer mal nen bild und ne montage vom bodentaster?


Foto gibt es hier und Montage ist ganz simpel, die Druchlaufbleimontage. Wobei sich beim Forellenpuff der auftreibende Köder empfiehlt.


----------



## andy_Spro (5. April 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

@parlerdo

also ich fische auch viel mit bodentaster und gerade weil du ja auch viel in HH fischen gehst für da sind die optimal wegen dem schlammigen grund fisch immer da so mit sehr guten erfolgen


----------



## wassermonster (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

tiroler hölzl am antitangle röhrchen bringts aber auch ganz gut


----------



## Trout 6 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

ich fische überwiegend mit den Bodentastern auf Forelle und bin sehr zufrieden mit den. Und kann sie jeden nur ans Herz legen, sie sind ihr Geld wert. #6

Gruß Trout 6 #h


----------



## Ulli3D (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*



wassermonster schrieb:


> tiroler hölzl am antitangle röhrchen bringts aber auch ganz gut



Nee, tut's nicht. Der Vorteil des Bodentasters ist, dass er bei Zug sofort von Boden hoch geht, ohne riesen Schlammwolken zu erzeugen, das funzt beim Tiroler Hölzl nicht.


----------



## sohigh (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Ich bin durch die Blinker DVD "Kalte Tage am Forellensee" auf den Bodentaster aufmerksam geworden und habe mir heute einen in der 20g Ausfuehrung fuer 3,70 EUR im Laden meines Vertrauens gekauft. Ich beabsichtige ihn mit einem Anti Tangle Boom einzusetzen um Verwicklungen beim Wurf zu vermeiden. Bericht folgt...

MfG, sohigh.


----------



## cyberpeter (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*



sohigh schrieb:


> Ich bin durch die Blinker DVD "Kalte Tage am Forellensee" auf den Bodentaster aufmerksam geworden und habe mir heute einen in der 20g Ausfuehrung fuer 3,70 EUR im Laden meines Vertrauens gekauft. Ich beabsichtige ihn mit einem Anti Tangle Boom einzusetzen um Verwicklungen beim Wurf zu vermeiden. Bericht folgt...
> 
> MfG, sohigh.



Wie schaut deine Montage mit Anti Tagle genau aus ohne dass der auftreibende Köder durch das Anti Tagle Rohr/Schlauch behindert wird?


----------



## sohigh (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

So meine Idee:
Auf die Hauptschnur wird der Anti Tangle Boom aufgefaedelt. An diesen wird der Bodentaster eingehaengt. Hinter den Boom kommt eine Gummiperle (um den Knoten zu schuetzen), dann ein Dreifachwirbel (um Schnurdrall zu vermeiden) und anschliessend das Vorfach. Der Koeder sollte Auftrieb haben (zB Power Bait) oder aber man hilft mit Styroporkuegelchen nach (zB bei Fleischmaden) um den Koeder auftreiben zu lassen.

So weit die Theorie nun muss man das Ganze nur noch in die Tat um setzen...

MfG, sohigh.

EDIT: Ich glaube, so wie ich mir dass vorstelle, wird dass nicht funktionieren da der Auftriebskoerper sehr gross sein muss da er ja auch den Boom tragen muss... Schade... Ich werde es bei Gelegenheit aber trotzdem mal testen.


----------



## Ulli3D (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

20g, wie weit musst Du denn werfen? 

Das mit dem Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen ist kontraproduktiv. Durch das Röhrchen erhöht sich wieder der Reibungswiderstand der Schnur beim Biss.


----------



## sohigh (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

20g werden benoetigt um an Seen wie zB Jevenstedt oder Maschen eine Chance zu haben an die Fische zu kommen.

Reibungswiderstand bei einem Boom?!? Die Schnur laeuft da doch problemlos durch, wie bei einem Sbirolino. Durch den Boom kann sich die Montage zumindest nicht vertueddeln.

Ich verstehe Deine Einwaende nicht.


----------



## Ulli3D (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Probier Deine Version und beschwer Dich hinterher über den Sch... Bodentaster wenn Du nichts gefangen hast |rolleyes

Ach ja, vertüdeln hab ich bisher noch nicht gehabt, man muss nur rechtzeitig abbremsen.


----------



## cyberpeter (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*



sohigh schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Deine Einwaende nicht.



Ich ehrlich gesagt schon. Ich würde es aus drei Gründen so nicht machen.

Zum einen ist das Fischen mit Bodentastern erheblich feiner als das normale Grundangeln wo der schwerere Durchlauf nicht ganz so störend ist. Beim Tastern mit sehr leichten auftreibenden Ködern sorgen schon minimale  Verschlechterungen des Durchlaufs dafür, dass Du Probleme mit dem Auftrieb des Köders bekommst und ewig probieren und zusätzlich Auftriebsköper montieren mußt bis es wie gewünscht funktioniert. Der erhöhte Widerstand beim Abzug dürfte sich bei Forellen, die bodennah meist sehr vorsichtig beißen zwar nicht ganz so dramatisch auswirken, aber gut es es auch nicht. Aus diesem Grund nimmt man ja Bodentaster mit Öse und keine normalen Durchlaufbleie her.

Das Zweite ist, dass ich ehrlich nicht so überzeugt bin, dass es mit diesem Anti-Takle funktioniert und Du keine Verwicklungen bekommst weil der Bodentaster ja erheblich länger ist als ein normales Einhängblei und sich das Vorfach damit mit dem Bodentaster verwickeln kann.

Das vermutlich endgültige KO-Kriterium dürfte wohl sein, wenn Du versuchst mit reltiv kurzen Vorfach und dem Anti-Takle bodennah zu schleppen. Die Montage ist mit dem kurzen Vorfach viel zu auffällig und wie gesagt die meisten Forellen sind bodennah sehr vorsichtig.

Ich glaube im Gegensatz zu Uli zwar schon, dass man damit was fangen kann allerdings nicht beim schleppen. Deshalb würde ich zuerst alles andere probieren (z.B. rechtzeitiges abbremsen beim Auswurf) bevor ich mir mit einer solchen Montage unter Umständen den möglichen Erfolg reduziere.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Forellen Jo (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Kann mir mal jemand sagen was für ne Vorfachlänge man bei dem Bodentaster nimmt und wie man es erreicht dass der dann zb 12cm überm Boden schwebt.Also wie schafft man das allgemein den Köder in ner bestimmten Höhe überm Grund anzubieten bzw den langsam auftriben zu lassen.

Mfg Sven


----------



## megaholli (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Die Auftriebshöhe stellst Du mit einem kleinen Schrotblei auf dem Vorfach ein. Aber wirklich nur ein kleines Gewicht verwenden.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Forellen Jo (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Achso und abhängig davon wie weit es vom Haken entfernt ist treibt also dann der Köder auf. Is ja ne coole  Sache^^ Und was fürne genaue Größe würdet ihr da so sagen damit das auch noch funktioniert.
Und was mich auch noch interessiert.Wie groß sollte die Styrokugel sein die man zum auftrebt nimmt und wie zum Teufel soll man die auf den Haken fädeln


----------



## Ulli3D (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Auf Styropor kann man verzichten, wenn man Forellenteig oder z. B. TroutEggs nimmt. Forellenteig mit Bienenmade oder Maden ist auch fängig. Bleischrot muss man ausprobieren, ich würde aber auch, da das Blei sich auf dem dünnen Vorfach befindet, Dinsmores oder ähnliche Weichbleie nehmen, da wird das Vorfach nicht so leicht beschädigt. Vorfachlänge nehme ich eigentlich immer standardmäßig so um die 2m, wobei 1,5 m auch OK sind.


----------



## taribial (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

hi,

also ich bin auch überzeugt von den dingern, nur mit dem Unterschied das ich sie mir selber baue.
1stk aufwand 2 min kosten 10 cent.
mit den selbstgemachten dingern kann man locker 100 m werfen.
gruss tari


----------



## DokSnyder (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Keine schlechte Idee mit dem selberbasteln.
Wie hast Du die denn gemacht?


Petri
Fabian


----------



## cyberpeter (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*



taribial schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> also ich bin auch überzeugt von den dingern, nur mit dem Unterschied das ich sie mir selber baue.
> 1stk aufwand 2 min kosten 10 cent.
> ...



Hallo,

was Du da gebaut hast ist im Prinzip ein "Tiroler Hölzl". Dieses hat im Vergleich zum Exori zwei teilweise gravierende Nachteile.

Der erste  Nachteil ist, dass diese Teile im Vergleich zum Exori einen merklich kleineren Durchmesser aufweisen. Dadurch muß das man ein  längliches Blei einbauen was den Schwerpunkt des ganzen nach  oben verlagert. Dies führt dazu dass das Hölzl bei gleicher Länge wie das Exori einen merklich schlechteren Stand hat vorallem bei unebenen Gewässergrund  und zum umkippen neigt oder erheblich leichter sein muß. Um das auszugleichen mußt Du einen erheblich längeren Schlauch montieren damit es durch die so mehr eingeschlossene Luft mehr Auftrieb erhält. Bei gleichem Gewicht  ist die Montage so aber schlechter zu werfen, viel auffälliger und aufgrund des längeren Schlauchs auch anfälliger gegen Strömung. Einziger Ausweg dickere Schläuche und flaches Blei verwenden.

Der zweite Nachteil ist das verwendete Material. Dieser Aufbau mit Plastikschlauch ist anfällig gegen Wassereintritt sei es weil es nicht richtig verklebt, der Kleber mit der Zeit aufgeht  oder der Schlauch einen Riß bekommt. Dann funktioniert das ganze nicht mehr richtig und je nach verwedeten Schlauch sieht man nicht mal dass da Wasser drin ist. Die Exoriteile sind aus festen Material bei dem kein Wasser eindringen kann.

Ich kenn die Probleme so genau weil wir früher am Lech viel mit Trioler Hölzl gefischt haben und mir als Jugendlicher die gekauften zu teurer waren und ich mir die Dinger selber gebastelt habe. Trotzdem habe ich auch am Anfang  Trioler Hölzl für die "auftreibende Montage" verwendet. Hat prinzipiell auch geklappt, jedoch als die Selbstgebauten mit dickerem Schlauch von damals  kaputt waren und ich ehrlich keine Lust und Zeit zum basteln hatte habe  ich mir welche gekauft die vom Aufbau genauso sind wie Deine. Dann hatte ich öfters das Problem,  das der Köder eben nicht Richtung Oberfläche gekommen ist weil das Hölzl vermutlich wegen dem Untergrund umgekippt ist und die  Schnur nicht so wiederstandsfrei durchlaufen konnte so dass der Auftrieb des Köders ausgereicht hätte oder es gab beim Auswurf schon Verwicklungen. 

Deshalb habe ich  die paar Euro investiert und mir die Exori Taster geholt die dazu noch länger halten als die gekauften Trioler Hölzl und ich mußte mich seitdem erheblich weniger ärgern. 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*



taribial schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> mit den selbstgemachten dingern kann man locker 100 m werfen.
> gruss tari



|uhoh: nur 100m, keine 200?#d


----------



## Forellen Jo (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Achso ich dachte wenn man Bienenmaden solo drauf packt dann treibt der Köder nich mehr auf und somit ist das Ganze aucht nicht mehr so verlockend.Deswegn wollt ich wissen wegen der Kugel^^


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Wenn Du auf den Forellenteig verzichten willst, dann musst Du die Wachsmottenlarve (sog. Bienenmade) mit einer Spritze etwas mit Luft aufpumpen.


----------



## Forellen Jo (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Haha  erstma dopen die Viecher^^
Ne Forellenteig wollt ich da schon benutzen aber viell. gibts ja auch Tage an denen nur Made Solo gut geht =)
Kugel kommt dann einfach in Form von ner Kugel vor die Bienenmade oder


----------



## grazy04 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wenn Du auf den Forellenteig verzichten willst, dann musst Du die Wachsmottenlarve (sog. Bienenmade) mit einer Spritze etwas mit Luft aufpumpen.



die schwimmen doch eh schon , dann nochmal aufpumpen ?


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Dann hast Du andere als ich, meine gehen am Haken immer unter #c


----------



## Forellen Jo (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Kann nur net so recht glauben dass sone Kugel Bait ausreichen soll zusammen mit der Bienenmade zu schwimmen bzw aufzutreiben


----------



## Ulli3D (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Probier es aus und Du wirst Dich wundern, wie klein die Kugel nur sein muss. Ist die zu groß brauchst Du ein größeres Bleischrot zum Einstellen der Auftriebshöhe und das verprellt dann wieder vorsichtige Forellen.


----------



## Forellen Jo (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Ok Dankeschön.Ich werd es dann zunächst mal am Ufer austesten indem ich es einfach ins Wasser halte und beobachte was passiert.
Das Bleirschrot werd ich dann ziemlich weit nach oben packen weil ich will ja schon dass der Köder gut nach oben auftreibt.


----------



## trout&pike (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

hi,bissel älter die beiträge, aber vllt antwort trotzdem jemand.

schafft man mit 20g, die dinger ca 40m sauber auszuwerfen? die wurfeigenschaften find ich bissel schlecht, weil sich die bei mir immer verhedern...:/ 

mfg


----------



## Ulli3D (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

40 m find ich schon ambitioniert aber mit der entsprechenden Rute sollte das möglich sein, nur eben rechtzeitig abbremsen. Bei der Entfernung würde ich aber einen sinkenden Sbiro vorziehen.


----------



## aal60 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

ULLI, seh ich ähnlich. 30 m sind so Bereich. Ich ziehe mit einem Einhänger eine Laufperle oder ein Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen auf.
Die Öse bei den Bodentastern sind mir für die Hauptschnur zu scharfkantig.


----------



## Ulli3D (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Laufperle heißt die Lösung obwohl da ein zusätzliches "Tüdelrisiko" hinzu kommt. Für 40 m braucht es aber auch eine entsprechende Wurftechnik, eine Rute 3,90 - 4,20 m mit 25g WG.

Und, ganz ehrlich, 40 m sind rund 50 normale Schritt von einem 1,80m Menschen. |bigeyes


----------



## trout&pike (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

mit einem sibro ist es aber nicht das selbe, der wiederstand ist ja beim schnurablauf höher.
benutzt ihr extra ruten für die methode, wie zb die exori sensetiv?

wie meinst du das mit dem abbremsen genau? nicht das wir aneinander vorbei reden 

mfg


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Letzendlich bringt der Quark also nur etwas, wenn man an extrem schlammigen Gewässern angelt oder verstehe ich das falsch?
Die Forellenpuffs die ich kenne sind so gut wie garnicht schlammig.


----------



## aal60 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Nee, Auftrieb ca. - 1 bis -1,5g bei 6 bis 20g Wurfgewicht.
Und die Schnur liegt frei, auch vom Grünzeug.


----------



## gopalfreak (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Exori Bodentaster ihr Geld wert?*

Also der Bodentaster ist nicht nur für den Schlammigen Untergrund, da der Auftrieb dem Gewicht stark entgegenwirkt sinkt er relativ langsam ab!
grade mal knapp 1/4 des Gewichtes "wirken" unter Wasser nach unten.

Das hat nun mehrere Vorteile:
Sinkgeschwindigkeit ist so, dass Forellen zB den Absinkenden Köder nehmen können

Er versinkt nicht im Schlamm, bzw die Schnur bleibt immer frei

Durch beschleunigen wie bei der Faulenzer Methode oder "zupfen" wie beim jiggen hebt der Bodentaster direkt ab und man kann so aktiv über den grund fischen / schleppen - je nachdem ob man da nun standmontage oder rotierende Schleppmontagen anwendet...

Wenn du daneben mal ein 10g Sargblei hattest und mal wieder das Zeug von der Schnur abpopeln kannst weisst du sicher den Bodentaster zu schätzen.

Ich hab nichts gegen Exori - die machen gute Produkte, jedoch guckt auch mal jenseits des Tellers!
Es gibt die Teile auch von Balzer und Behr usw - ich nehme das Modell dass günstiger ist - der Effekt ist überall gleich! 

Davon ab: Tiroler Hölzl fallen um - ich weiss ehrlich nicht was an den Teilen gleich zum Bodentaster sein soll, ausser das gewollte Prinzip vielleicht.

Zum Auswurf: ich behaupte mal (ich messe meine Würfe nicht) mit meiner 4,20m Daiwa Aqualite komme ich locker auf 40-50m - vorausgesetzt natürlich ich hab genug Platz zum Werfen.

ich hab mal versucht das hier zusammenzufassen - falls link nicht gewünscht kann der gerne gelöscht werden.


----------

